# Aunty Tracy



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Aunty Tracy

Momma gave us a Stella & Chewy beef patty tonight with raw egg yolk. We were good chis and ate it right up. We didn't have the white part cause BG don't like white. She even makes grandpa fully scramble her eggs or she will pull out the white pieces and put them on the floor. Told ya she's spoiled! We loved the raw egg yolk will you please tell our momma how many we can have and how many times a week? We luved it but mom says too many cause bad cholesterol whatever that is. Thanks Aunt Tracy! 


Luv
Sonny


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I gave Amberleah raw yolks and cats. But wont any more, I am only doing diet Kim sent now until Kim says OK later. So far she likes it. The Weruva is sold at our local farm and feed store so I am getting the cats some too. I going to try to talk them into getting ZP, if they want my business they will because I want to get the cats some.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah right now I will follow Kim's diet 100%. Now Kim does believe in raw diets too so ask her if you can give Amberleah any raw snacks additives etc. 

Huly eats Weruva Paw Lickin Chicken. Kim is never allowed to run out of it. He is not a fan of ZP and with is allergies there is not much he can have either ZP or Stella &Chewy chicken he prefers S&C chicken


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sonny,

My mama hasn't seen any hard evidence on how many eggs are too many! So tell your mom to just use common sense and do a couple a week or as some people say.... feed to bowel tolerance. Now I guess that means feed until you gets the runs! HA HA.

I like eggs too. I like the shells too. I like my eggs nice and crunchy. 

Your friend,
Brody

P.S. Dogs don't get high cholesterol so don't worry about that!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol I thought you would get a kick out of that since it is regularly discussed in this house since my dad has heart issues.  thank you! I was surprised they liked it. I never thought about the shells. They are ok too? I would get worried it would get stuck in their throat? I am giving beef patties twice a week so I will add a raw yolk each time and see how they do. I might try BG with raw white to see what she does as she hates cooked egg whites. See we are getting closer to raw


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww Christie you are inching forward!!! YAY!!! 

Yes, raw eggs are a great food. Some dogs do get loose stools so just be aware of that and go slowly. I know a german shepherd raw feeder who feeds two fresh farm eggs every day to her dogs. They are used to it though.

You may hear the rumor that raw eggs will bind biotin and not to give them! That study was done years ago and it was something like 20 eggs at a time. so like I said, just use common sense.

Yes you can feed the shell. Great source of calcium. You can just crush it up in the egg or you can dry it out on the counter and then use it as a powdered calcium supplement. One pinch per pound of food satisfies calcium requirements. so it doesn't take much.  Brody has never choked on egg shell but like all raw feeding, keep an eye out.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome thank you! With my father's health situation the only food we buy (this is what I am use to because of my dad) is orgainic cage free no hormones etc so they should be good quality eggs.  I had some left over from when my folks were here so I thought I would try it. I split 1 egg yolk between the two and neither has had an issue yet. Is their any benefits to the white? Should I try mixing it all together to see if BG will eat it or is there not enough nutrional value to worry about the white?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I give the whole egg. The white has protein in it. It's all good. I'd just mix it all together.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! Sorry I am such a pest


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Thank you! Sorry I am such a pest


Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!! You (and anyone else) feel free to ask away and if I can help, I will! If I can't, I will find someone who can!


----------

